# Poveri Fiori - Opera "Adriana Lecouvreur"



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I filmed this video just before I turned 14. 
I hope my cough will go away soon, so I can record my new song.

Here are some photos taken while filming this video.




















Here is the link to the video:


----------

